

How Fear Can Derail an Entrepreneur - T-A
http://www.wsj.com/articles/how-fear-can-derail-an-entrepreneur-1440381701

======
lglassop
As a mature female founder who started her business at age 55 I think I have
fear under control...NOT! I think fear is also a motivator, without it, you
could be a bit reckless.

